# New "used" ATV



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

I may be getting a used ATV for chores and riding in my woodland.I know very little about the durability of the various models or their history.

I won't be doing any very much,if any,towing since I have tractors for that.What models or brands should I look for?Any to stay away from?

 I have dealers available for most brands within an hours drive so parts won't be a problem.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Condition is far more important then whatever brand you choose. Try as many as you can and get a feel for what they can and can't do. Some are easier to get in and out of, important if you plan on using it for chores or fencing.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll give you my take, there are a bunch of good ones.....Deere, kubota, Kioti, Kawasaki, Polaris, Honda etc. like stated in the above post condition, condition, condition.....I will never buy one that looks like a mud hog....big knobby tires, lift kit, snorkel.....wouldn't buy it. 
I will say that the Kubota is the heaviest with perhaps the largest load carrying capacity. It's a work machine, slow (24mph) but built like a tank, it will get stuck....
But.....if it's an older kubota, (rtv900) with the radiator under the seat, expect about 1700-2000 hours for engine life. They had a design problem that kubota was slow to change....maybe the newer ones will get more hours, jury is still out....it wasn't an engine design problem really, it was an engine cooling design problem causing the machine to run warm even in the best circumstances.....everything else is purty much bulletproof, no issues with the tranny although it takes gettin used to....a couple of times flying thru the front will cure that for an average intelligent person  took me three times 
If I were buying a used one, a really used one, Kawasaki would probably be my choice.....very good machines from what I hear....


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Steer away from quads with snorkels and lift kits.

Inspect the drain plug on CVT transmissions. Pull it out and inspect for water.

Look inside air box on carb units. Inspect for sand, water, mud, etc.

2006-2008 Yamaha Grizzly's 450 and 550 are solid machines. I have not met a person that had a lemon.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I like Yamaha for ATVs. And motorcycles also. But I agree with condition of whatever ATV is important. I disagree with Dawg about Kawasaki. But only because while a kid I had a Kawasaki 3 wheeler that was a source of constant disappointment. The most unreliable thing I've ever had. And I have never got over that and the name Kawasaki reminds me of that. I do have a Kawasaki air compressor though. It's ok.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I think all brands have their good points and bad. They all wear out and need repair eventually. Dad has a 2010 Yamaha 700 grizzly that's been a pretty trouble free machine. Its power steering has been acting up lately. I've always had Arctic Cats. I've had pretty good luck with them. One of the complaints I have with them is their rubber boots on the axles seem softer and easier to tear then Polaris or Yamaha. Its not a real big deal, but I am changing boots more often on mine than Dads Yamaha or Ranger.

I have three things I look for on an atv. It has to be 4x4 with a locking front diff, has power steering, and flat foot pegs not the raised up ones like a Honda.

On a used machine once they hit 10k miles there are some things that are going to need to be changed. Usually bushings in the suspension will be shot, shocks might need replacing, good time to check brake pads, check wheel bearings. Motor should be good if it was taken care of with regular oil change and air filter.

I say don't buy a used atv from a rancher because we use em to death.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

IHCman said:


> I say don't buy a used atv from a rancher because we use em to death.


That is true. Find someone that bought one for recreation and it sits in a nice garage for all but a few weeks of the year. That's what happens here a lot.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Dad had an Arctic Cat that he has put almost 10,000 hours on. It has been a pretty good machine


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I had a 1989 John Deere Gator that had a Kawasaki engine in it and it was 100% trouble free....and very long lived. We now have a 2008 Kawasaki Teryx and it has been 100% trouble free are far as the engine is concerned. We have replaceed the drive belt one time last fall. John Deere uses Kawasaki engines in many of their UTV's and Crossovers and have for a long time. I would not hesitate to buy a cared for Kawasaki.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I've got a JD HPX 4x4 that has over 1100 hours on it. Relatively low cost work horse. I do not like the transmission or tailgate. The transmission is hard to shift and the tailgate has a slip-shod latching design.

Otherwise, pretty good machine--easy to get in and out of, dump bed is something I wouldn't be without.

You do have to be careful with the plastic hood and grill work.

I'd buy another one if they redesigned the tranny and tailgate.

Hope this helps


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

CowboyRam said:


> Dad had an Arctic Cat that he has put almost 10,000 hours on. It has been a pretty good machine


I had an 02 500 with 10k+ miles on it when I sold it

My 06 500 is getting ready to hit 15k miles.

I really liked Arctic Cats when they used Susuki engines. They've started making their own engines in house and I don't care for how loud they are compared to the older Susuki ones.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

How old/how much? They may have gotten better but I knew many with early 2000s polaris with many issues. My 2001 yamaha has been used and abused. Went through a couple starters. Thats it. Seen many Hondas well used still going strong. Not too familiar with Cat, Suzuki, or Kawi.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> I had a 1989 John Deere Gator that had a Kawasaki engine in it and it was 100% trouble free....and very long lived. We now have a 2008 Kawasaki Teryx and it has been 100% trouble free are far as the engine is concerned. We have replaceed the drive belt one time last fall. John Deere uses Kawasaki engines in many of their UTV's and Crossovers and have for a long time. I would not hesitate to buy a cared for Kawasaki.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yes Kawasaki has probably improved since my experience with a 1981 three wheeler. Back at the time when Hondas were red, Yamaha yellow and Kawasaki light green or black. Suzuki? Have no idea.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

You looking for a ATV or UTV??? I will say a good dealer is by far the most important, not just for parts or repairs but someone you can go to for trouble shooting problems and offer advice knowing full well they won't make money from you, assuming your capable of doing your own wrenching.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

If ATV I'd look at Suzuki.


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

ATV is what I want to start and can maybe afford.A little more nimble getting through trails and I don't need to haul that much with me.I'd look at a dirt bike but would like something to carry a rifle and sack or two of mineral.Will be used checking fences.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm a fan of Honda and the older the better. You need to look for estate auctions for atv that are not abused.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

In the atv market, Polaris, can-am and Honda are probably front runners, artic cat has been bought by Textron and I have reservation on them. You going to here a lot about guy's that have one brand or the other, older models and for years with little to no problems and older may be better to a point but that was then and this is now, the newer ones I'd have to throw out Honda, they were satisfied with what they had and have been left in the dust. Every brand has problems and it all goes back to dealer support. You may also see if you do some searching that Polaris has a lot of people complaining about one thing or another but when you have 45% of the market, more then it's nearest 5 competitors combined that makes it just simple math.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Early in 2017 I found advertised on Craig's list and purchased a 1998 Honda Foreman 4x4 ES. Supposedly, it had been used very little, mainly on the hunting lease. I went with Honda because a trusted friend needed a place to store his '02 model for a while with the stipulation that I occasionally ride it to keep it in running condition. His claim is that this Honda is "bullet proof." The "little used" one that I purchased had a few problems that needed repair, such as rusted brakes and stuck cables. Since that repair work was done, it has continued to perform well. I have a 2007 Kawasaki Mule, but the Honda is my "go to" ride for everyday ranch work. Mine came with an added about 4 ft wide x 1 ft front to back, and 10 or so inch deep rack on the back. I carry important things like a machete, feed bucket, ropes, gloves, pistol, ammo, etc. in this box and have my rifle scabbard tied on the side of this rack. This Honda is strong. I have used it to unstick the Mule, carry three 75 lb sm sq alfalfa bales, and also carry up to four, 50 lb bags of mineral. It is sufficiently powerful to drag mineral feeders to different locations. This evening, I took my fence wire repair tools, splicing wire, chain saw and fuel and oil on this Honda to remove a down tree and repair the broken fence in a muddy area with some standing water, and it got in and out with no problem, whereas the Mule would have gotten stuck. I have no experience with other atvs, and contrary to Dawg's claim, my Mule only has about 3750 hrs on it, and it is giving me problems, so I mainly use it for spot spraying weeds, and feeding sm sq bales when it is running.

Good Luck which ever way you go...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

IH 1586 said:


> I'm a fan of Honda and the older the better. You need to look for estate auctions for atv that are not abused.


Estate auctions are very good sources for locating well cared for equipment of many kinds.

Regards, Mike


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

I used a few sources when I bought my ranger; ATV trader is a good one, you can filter to search type/brand and location as with most of these sites, you'll find a lot of dealers now using Craig's list, Tractor House is also good as is I believe it's called Fastline, all these will for nothing else give you an idea of what there selling for. I also used the Polaris web site, you can do a dealer search and should come up with numerous that are within drivable range, go to their individual web pages and due a used inventory search. Most all web pages will have an additional info link if you need to ask questions, make sure to ask bottom dollar and that your ready to buy.


----------

